# Clamp racks-why did I wait



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

I did this over Christmas and it has already made a huuuuuge difference in experience in the shop.

They are just simple brackets and on a French cleat.

It is one of the best shop improvement projects I have done in a long time.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I totally agree this is one of the best things I have done. For me, if it has a proper home it gets put back there. Tools that don't have a home, pencil and measuring tape are prime examples, are likely to left anywhere in the shop. So I am big on storage for tools.

I did this long before it became *'a status symbol'* or the latest fad that it seems to have become. Now it is the latest thing to do.

Working shop so mine is not pretty, made from scrap but very functional. I have run out of room and need to make some more for the big stuff.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I did this long before it became * a status symbol * or the latest fad.
> - Kudzupatch


Why would a clamp rack be considered a status symbol? I always just thought of it as common sense.
I could hang with the queen of England if thats the case!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I did this long before it became * a status symbol * or the latest fad.
> - Kudzupatch
> 
> Why would a clamp rack be considered a status symbol? I always just thought of it as common sense.
> ...


I am thinking he is speaking more of the latest fad, alot of videos on youtube and such. Like you I am more of the thinking it is common sense to have your stuff organized so it is ready to go, and you know where it is, when the time comes.

Just upgraded a section to accommodate more clamps in this range recently. I did finish them which is not needed. Personal preference.


----------



## robgul (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like you're going for this week's "Clamp Champ" award! Impressive collection.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Behind the table and chairs project is my clamp rack. A frame on rollers. Wheel it to the project or out of the way.
Will hold 10' pipe clamps.


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

Getting clamps off cabinets and out from under stuff made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Sure beats sifting through a mess to find a 6" / 12" / . . . . F clamp, a pipe clamp, a parallel clamp, a C-clamp. . . .

Well worth the effort.

Now for the glasses and such:


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> Why would a clamp rack be considered a status symbol? I always just thought of it as common sense.


What I should have said was French Cleat Racks are like the new status symbol or next shop fad.

Don't get me wrong, they are great! I have been advocating using french cleats for years for all sorts of things. I came up with the idea for a FC clamp rack long before I saw anyone else doing it, not that I was the first. But I was told it was a bad idea, it will fall down, will not support all that weight, yada, yada. Not the first time I have been told that about a new idea I had either.

Now as woodbutcherbynight said, they show up in every forum. Lots of videos, blogs etc. Not so much on here but I lurk in a lot of woodworking groups and just seems to be trendy to have one in your shop. Almost as popular as cutting boards.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Why would anyone wait to make a clamp rack? It can be so simple, and basically free. A scrap piece of 2×4 toe screwed in between the rafters. Pocket holes if you want to be fancy for that status.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> Looks like you re going for this week s "Clamp Champ" award! Impressive collection.
> 
> - robgul


It is a business for me and not just a hobby. But I never pass up a good deal on clamps…. well, didn't use too. I have enough now for 95% of what I do. There are many more scattered around the shop.

The only new clamps I have bought were discounted heavily. I watched EBay, Craigslist, local salvage places, discount stores. It is amazing where you can find clamps and old WW tools. Many of imports but if the quality isn't bad I just bought them.

Sometimes they find me. I recently bought some clamps at Church silent auction. Someone called me and told me about them. They were made for clamping panels together like a table top and I was the only one that knew what they were so I got a good deal

It has taken many years but till recently I was always on the look out and never passed up a good deal.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine ere all bought to make a living. When I quit production cabinet making and moved up to a furniture maker my clamps evolved. Pipes and beams were the clamps of yesturday…

Here's a cute lil clamp carrier I made a few years back..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Not the first time I have been told that about a new idea I had either.
> 
> Now as woodbutcherbynight said, they show up in every forum. Lots of videos, blogs etc. Not so much on here but I lurk in a lot of woodworking groups and just seems to be trendy to have one in your shop. Almost as popular as cutting boards.
> 
> - Kudzupatch


I feel ya on being told something won't work. Had I listened to those people I would not have made my twin Table saw cabinet build. It does work, better than I thought. Me, I just make what I need and use whatever method I think will work well. Been making a holder for spray paint cans. My goal was to maximize the space to get as many as possible out of it. Got 70 spots. Could have had 77 but when I did a mock up I preferred having them at a 8 degree angle up. That reduced the space available by one row across. Can not find a video that uses my method. The rage seems to be use 3 inch PVC. Which is a a practical idea but you lose alot of space. If you have that to burn then great, I don't. Plus I really enjoy the challenge. LOL


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

I like that storage idea. Very practical looking. I don't have that many spray cans nor do I use them enough to build one, but great idea.

My favorite is when I built a wood mobile base for m PM-100 planner. They weight around 320 lbs give or take. That sounds like a lot but the is only about the weight of two adults, less than two average males probably.

I had some oak laying around. Ordered some casters and made it so that planner hung low to the ground. Was told it wouldn't last, wood would break, etc. So far about 7 years out of it and no issues. Well, I would use different casters but the frame still holding.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I like that storage idea. Very practical looking. I don t have that many spray cans nor do I use them enough to build one, but great idea.
> 
> My favorite is when I built a wood mobile base for m PM-100 planner. They weight around 320 lbs give or take. That sounds like a lot but the is only about the weight of two adults, less than two average males probably.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Love a good design for mobile tools. Try this one out. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/379017


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Clamp holder


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Getting clamps off cabinets and out from under stuff made a world of difference for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice clamp wall!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Unless organized, and if you're lucky enough to have a lot of clamps, they can take up more room than any tool I've got. For me, on the wall is my choice. For those of you who have floor space for a clamp cart, that must be nice too.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Sure beats sifting through a mess to find a 6" / 12" / . . . . F clamp, a pipe clamp, a parallel clamp, a C-clamp. . . .
> 
> Well worth the effort.
> 
> ...


[Cries silently into beer.] My "shop" is probably 1/10th the size of yours, at best. My neighbors tease me about how I have to walk sideways through it, which isn't far from the truth.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Hey, 1/10 is a good thing too. You can do a heck of a lot in it.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

I saw some different ideas for clamp racks about 8 years ago or so, this is what I came up for one corner of the shop. And then another shot of some of my wood body hand screw clamps that I haven't built any racks for, yet!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Purty. I find the worst thing about having a lot of clamps is, you use them, then have to put them away again.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

OK - so I am the guy that was too lazy (or busy - yeah let's go with busy) to make my own. Instead I bought the overpriced Woodpeckers clamp rack. I have to admit it does hold plenty of clamps though.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Funny I had finally had enough of bumping my metal shelves and having my clamps that were hanging on it fall on my head so I made a quick and dirty rack out of scraps and screwed it to my wall. It's so great having a place for these, solved a big problem in my little shop!

(Most of my clamps were being used when this was taken, it's pretty full when they're not)


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing how much a clamp full of racks weighs when it's full, eh?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You just have to think ahead and make them stronger.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

My shop is 40' x 50' so I have plenty of room for clamp racks and such. Here's the one I built for my shop several years ago.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I went the route you did, Rick, a dedicated wall, but incorporated the approach of Kuds, Jamso and others to squeeze as much use out of the wall as I could. It is nice finding the type and length you need at a glance.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Well maybe I'll build one some day. My shop is un-insulated and is shell construction, so studs are open in the walls. I have some clamps I just clamp to the studs. C Clamps and 6" F bar clamps are all in bags. There's a tool bag of 4" C clamps and another of 3" and another of 8", one of 6" F bar clamps and another for misc small clamps. I can grab the bag and take it where I need it. Long clamps are clamped to the end of my lumber rack. I don't have as many clamps as you guys though.

-Paul


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

From the photos I posted, I have the same situation. I realize I have to uninstall a lot of stuff to add insulation and rock, but the convenience, in the men while, makes it worth it.


----------

